# Windermere swim



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

any ideas for nearest site for windemere swim, june 2012. thanks


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ambleside Aire*

Hi,
Posting this from the Aire at Ambleside £10 night 
Best deal in the lakes?
Regards Ray


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No wild camping, Crummock Water

Completely free, glorious surroundings

Aldra


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

is that "millers field" any electric hook ups or showers :?:


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

cold, dark and inhospitable swimming in Windermere.

But I did walk across it when aged 6 in 1963/4 winter and I remember cars being driven on it same year.


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks for that :roll: just another of those "things" that i wish i had`nt agreed to do 8O


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

daveil said:


> thanks for that :roll: just another of those "things" that i wish i had`nt agreed to do 8O


Are you doing the British Gas big swim by chance


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

yep,thats the one. starting training now 8O cant find a wet suit with my dimensions


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

If a member of CC, Braithwaite fold is, out the back gate, as close as you can get to Windermere. Bowness 10 min walk. Fab little place. Advise to book as soon as CC open their nxt year bookings as always full. Whereabouts on Windermere, very large lake!!! May not be close at all of course. Showers and EHU too. Not the cheapest though.


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

i think the swim starts at waterfoot marina/hotel, which is nearly next to ambleside, hopefully ther will be buses to ferry people about.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Nope n nope*

Hi,
No EHU or showers - its an "aire" type stopover right in Ambleside town centre - only water and toilet/grey disposal
Ray


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

daveil said:


> any ideas for nearest site for windemere swim, june 2012. thanks


Hi 
Braithwaite fold is nearest, BUT the CC is in talks with the owners re next year so not taking bookings until resolved, also a bit further out is the Hill of Oaks site on the lake but a bit further out good site,

i dont want to sound like a jonah but my son in law is a kayaker and was on safty duty this year when a bit away from him further up a swimmer died after getting into trouble Pete


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Davil,

Are you sponsoring anything?

You should be if you are doing the Windermere swim

MHF charity or one closer to your heart?

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good CL at Hawkshead. Keen Ground its called and another one 3 miles up the road at Outgate.

We spent Christmas at Hawkshead last year and are going back this year. I think its £11 or £12 with EHU.

Walking distance to Hawkshead village with plenty of places to eat and get merry after the long swim.

You can either take the ferry to Bowness or drive round to Ambleside.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hawkshead is brilliant

As Barry says excellent eating places,

interesting shops, so quaint , definitely worth a visit even if you are not doing the swim

we love it , but then we love the Lake District

Aldra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Our family did swim from Ambleside Aire last year. Best to change in to wetsuit at th Waterhead


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

doing swim for "great north air ambulance" excellent service 8) its a pity people have to raise money for them, should be paid for by gov, like police,fire, etc, as should mountain rescue,rnli etc,but dont set me off :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok ,Daveil,

I'll sponsor you, How?

Aldra


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

hi aldra thanks for your support 8) i could pm you my address so you could send a donation,or if you are up there in june im sure there will be plenty of helpers with plastic buckets where you could throw a pound or two :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

dave,

You really need to sort out an independent way to sponsor,

maybe a direct link to your charity

That way they get the tax-free bonas

Aldra


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

i shall look in to it :wink:


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

If you go to justgiving.com you can create a page to collect monies on behalf of GNAAS.

This would allow peeps to pay electronically and sign up for gift aid which makes extra money. 

Mike


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks for that i have now made a page for donations.
http://www.justgiving.com/daveil2012 any donations will be grearly recieved. thanks.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great 
aldra :wink:


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

anyone else doing it :?:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Donation made 

A good charity

Aldra


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks aldra, much appreciated  anyone else :wink:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

daveil said:


> yep,thats the one. starting training now 8O cant find a wet suit with my dimensions


Daveil,

I have just signed up, what distance you doing ?

I will hopefully be at the ambleside aire


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

doing the mile on saturday afternoon  dont know where to pitchup at yet :!: could really do with good showers etc,maybe try cc site in windemere.


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

got hold of graeme and booked in at millers field, not to far to walk for some liquid refreshment, after the event..


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

now booked at braithwaite fold ,fri to mon  any more donations :wink: (managed to get left leg into wetsuit,cant manage the rest :!: yet


----------

